# A little Cooper video :)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Was going through some of his "baby" pics on our old computer. Transfered them to the new one, and put them all together in this little video.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug::hug:*I Love it! It is wonderful. Thank you for sharing it with us*:hug::hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's beautiful!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

A darling boy...forever in our hearts. :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sitting here crying my eyes out...although laughing at the same time on the picture of his little legs sticking out from under the chair!

What a precious little boy. I think of you and him often. This was so hard.

Sheri


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia,

That was absolutely beautiful! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

I cried through the whole thing. I must tell you, the last time you posted his picture I felt him calling to me right through the screen. God bless. I still pray for him and you all.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovely video Tritia. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks so much for sharing wiith us.
i still hope that you will find each other soon.
thanks ,
michelle


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone  
It was fun seeing old pics of him. I forgot how cute he was!!
Rotten, but cute..lol.

He wasn't perfect, and everyone knows I had my gripes (yappy, not overly affectionate, not the sharpest tool in the shed  )
But, we sure do miss having him around.


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

What a sweet tribute. God bless little Cooper and you too, Tritia.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

That was just so great! I have a HUGE lump in my throat. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

So touching! I'm still hoping...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Tricia, thank you so much for putting that together and sharing it with us all. You know how we all get attached to each others babies!

We'll always miss him, but it's good to have GOOD thoughts and memories. What a little sweetie!

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, what a sweet video! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Your tribute was wonderful. :hug:


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you for sharing those precious pictures of Cooper with us!!

Along with everyone else, I laughed, I cried... what a handsome boy Cooper is!! You can see his personality.. wonderful pictures. Thank you!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh little Cooper ... what a darling! Trita, what a beautiful video of Cooper ~ it sure made me cry. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> *Sitting here crying my eyes out...**although laughing at the same time on the picture of his little legs sticking out from under the chair!*
> 
> Sheri


You expressed my thoughts exactly Sheri! Laughing and crying and hopefully healing.

Thanks for sharing this with us Tritia. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. That was a beautiful video.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Dear Little Cooper - I think of him often. Thank you for these beautiful pictures.

:hug:

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tritia, a day does not go by that I look at Cash and don't think of Cooper. Wonderful video. You are still in our thought little Cooper the Pooper.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tritia- Thanks for making and sharing that sweet video of Cooper. I love watching him grow up. You both are still in my heart, and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:grouphug:That's a wonderful video Tritia. I too think of you, your family and Cooper daily. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that gave me a good cry today! But also made me smile - what a cutie he is, and I love the one with him watching over your son sleeping.
My heart is heavy when I think of you going through this Tritia, but I am so glad that you made that video, and keep Cooper in our thoughts. There still could be a miracle!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again everyone 

Laurie, the one of him with my sleeping Asher warms my heart for sure. He definitly had a soft spot for the boys. Especially the younger two. That day, Asher had the flu and was running a temp of 103. He fell asleep on the floor, and Cooper never left his side.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia, thanks for sharing the sweet video. I loved his picture with you son.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Thank you for sharing. That was a beautiful video.


I felt the same way! He is such a cute lil' duffer! I'm still hoping and praying someone has him and will come forward......


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia,
Thank you for sharing the video. Cooper will always be in our hearts as will you and your family. What a great tribute to him.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia, I too think of you both often. Pregnancy has my hormones all crazy right now and I'm already crying without having watched the video!!! Maybe on another (less hormonal) day... my prayers still include your baby, I just know he's warm and safe and I continue to pray that whoever has him returns him to you soon. *hugs*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great video Tritia. Thanks for sharing it. I can only imagine the emotions it brought up for you. Cooper and all of your family are always in my thoughts and prayers. I keep hoping for good news.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I see so much of our own Cooper in your Cooper's eyes. Our thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and Cooper. Thanks for the great video.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Tritia--I loved your video and I loved remembering your Cooper.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing your treasured memories with us. Cooper is a gorgeous boy. I think of the two of you often and I admire your courage and through the video feel your loss.:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Trita, that you for sharing that. It is so bittersweet, and he is quite the cutie.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, you made a beautiful video of little Cooper. Thanks for sharing it with us. He was certainly a cutie, no matter what his faults! He was lucky to have you as his mommy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia,
How sad but glad you have some videos to remember him by. Have you heard any news or gotten calls from people who might recognize him at another person's home? You could always change your search to that approach putting him all over the internet and stuff if someone recognizes him at someone else's home.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I wanted to view the video but it said it is no longer available???


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lilysplash I said:


> I wanted to view the video but it said it is no longer available???


I just went back to page one, clicked on it and it started....try it again


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Beautiful video! Thanks for sharing. I keep you both in my thoughts and prayers and hope for a happy ending.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I read the long thread on Cooper missing last night and really hoped for a happy ending. I hope and pray that Cooper will find his way home to you and your family. Thank you for sharing the video with us and thank you for staying here with the family, we all care about you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't have time to post much right now, but check the forum almost daily to see if there is word on Cooper. We wish you peace and an answer to this mystery, but if that is not to be; imagine him sitting by someone’s fireplace thinking what a wonderful new family he has and the family wondering how they could have been so lucky to have this wonderful little blessing show up in their lives. Remember dogs live in the now……


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Tritia,
What wonderful pictures and memories. I cried just watching it and remembering how awful it was the day you let us know he was missing. When I come on the forum I check to see if you have posted him home so I had to check this thread. What a beautiful tribute to such an adorable little guy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Home Cooper, so glad to have seen your baby pics !

And so glad to see your welcome home thread on this forum:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6757

kisses to you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this isn't a sad video anymore!!!! Yippeeee! he's home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, I was just thinking the same thing. This time when I watched it, I was crying happy tears!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> this isn't a sad video anymore!!!! Yippeeee! he's home.


:whoo::whoo::whoo:Cooper is home and we will see more Cooper videos:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

WELCOME HOME COOPER!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Looky Looky - on 11/29/08 - I said "There still could be a miracle"

Woo Hoo - I am so happy I was right!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Now we can all re-watch this video with tears of


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Diane - you are sooo right!!!!:whoo:


----------

